# the Sharpie didn't help



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

The call was a clogged kit drain. When I looked in, I told the customer he had bigger problem. He let me redo it.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

All sch 40... No tubular. It's hard to find THAT kind of quality work these days :jester: I LOVE the sanitary tee.


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Hahaha.. You really rained on his parade.
He was probably real proud of himself the day he did that.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

There...that's better. :thumbup:


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

You got give him an A for effort haha...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Sweet!!! That's a new vent system.... lol


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Ahahahahhahahahhahahah thank you so much for giving me a laugh thumbs up


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

He felt so accomplished after that I bet.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Lmfao!


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

BC73RS said:


> Lmfao!


Me too - esp after the upside down pic :laughing:


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Aye. At least he dry fitted them and marked them before gluing. It would suck to make a mistake and have to do it twice. Darn!


----------



## RickL72 (Mar 16, 2014)

lol I love it


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Why does everybody keep posting pictures of my work? :laughing:

That's some good shiot right there...:thumbup:


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

A good laugh never hurts


----------



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Funny stuff


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

That's awesome someone has been watching how to YouTube vids


----------

